#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Unfair or Defective advertising

## Lorraine

Hi all,

If an advertiser uses advertising that violates any public policy or consumer rights, that action is considered unfair advertising. 

False advertising is when an advertiser uses false or misleading information in their advertising content.

Can you give one example to clarify these?

----------

